# sounáležitost



## mythceltic

Ako by ste ozrejmili význam slova sounáležitost? Dík


----------



## werrr

Sounáležitost je vzájemný vztah věcí, osob či skutečností spočívající v jejich očekávané neoddělitelnosti, případně věc či skutečnost v tomto vztahu.

V konkrétnějším významu to může být například:

_  jednota založená na pocitu nerozlučitelnosti
  skutečnost, která je dle zákona nerozlučně spjatá s jinou skutečností_

Významově nejbližší jsou asi slova: s(e)pjatost, jednota, korelace,  neoddělitelnost, nerozlučnost. Tato slova ovšem popisují objektivní vlastnost.


----------



## texpert

Anebo bych se zeptal na panslovanském fóru (Other Slavic Languages), jak se to řekne slovensky..


----------



## werrr

texpert said:


> Anebo bych se zeptal na panslovanském fóru (Other Slavic Languages), jak se to řekne slovensky..



Slovensky je to „spolupatričnosť“, německy „e Zusammengehörigkeit“, v angličtině je asi nejblíže výraz „togetherness“.


----------



## mythceltic

Vďaka. Mohlo by to byť v niektorých kontextoch "neodlúčitelnosť"?


----------



## werrr

mythceltic said:


> Vďaka. Mohlo by to byť v niektorých kontextoch "neodlúčitelnosť"?



Určitě, i když zcela totéž to není. „Neodlučitelnost“ je ve svém vlastním významu také objektivní vlastnost. Co je neodlučitelné, prostě odloučit nelze, ať se děje, co se děje. Ale běžně se to používá v nadsázce i tam, kde je odloučení teoreticky možné.


----------

